# A Pocket Watch



## garyquinn1704 (Jun 3, 2008)

I had previously posted this in the wrong section so I'll move it here

My grandmother passed away recently and I inherited this old pocket watch on my grandfathers. I was wondering what (if anything) you could tell me about it. I'm sure it's not a terribly expensive watch as he worked as a taxi driver for most of his life. It still works. as long as you keep it moving. If it sits in a drawer for a few weeks then it takes several days in my pocket before it starts to run reliably but this isn't really a problem - I'm just enjoying my first heirloom smile.gif


__
https://flic.kr/p/2563847743


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Looks lovely! - I especially LOVE the blue hands 

So that the resident experts may be able to assist further either (or preferably both) post a picture of the mechanism AND post any text / distinguishing marks etc.

Oh! and welcme to The Watch Forum :rltb:


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

The name on the dial, is "NALLOG" correct?

And do you have a photo of the movement?

Cheers, Andreas


----------



## garyquinn1704 (Jun 3, 2008)

The "blue hands" just a trick of the light., definitely black. The name is indeed NALLOG.

I opened the back and got this (secret compartment?)


__
https://flic.kr/p/2564831750

...which I then lifted to find this


__
https://flic.kr/p/2564005353

there are no markings other than what you see on the photos.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Well don't know much about the Swiss pocket pieces but be sure to push the crown in when closing the cover so not to wear out the metal! Enjoy it. A good servicing should get it running great again best to do before its run a lot and you get into issues, it running is a good sign for sure

Oh, by the way, the secret compartment, not really a secret, just a place to store the mistresses mobile number and picture or for long engravings also giving extra dust protection. The inner cover is officially called a cuvette


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

Condolences regarding grandma. Grandparents are special people. I only have one left. She's a living treasure.

That's a nice watch, by the way. Looks like it's been well cared-for.


----------

